# One Truck



## BobbyC (Nov 20, 2005)

How do you know when you have enough work for one truck with 8'2 Boss v plow? 1st year plowing!!!!


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

When you can't finish?


----------



## schuitb (Nov 19, 2005)

i don't know yet either.. my 2nd year plowing


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

I must aggree with paponte. when you have to much work that you no longer have family life. I beleave most of us old timers fit in that group.


----------



## little pat (Feb 14, 2004)

Try to have someone as a backup just in case you get too much or have a breakdown. That way you won't have to worry about overextending yourself.


----------

